# Free Golden on Kijiji



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

This guy is beautiful.....hopefully he'll find a good home before something happens to him.

http://saskatoon.kijiji.ca/c-pets-d...etriever-Free-to-good-home-W0QQAdIdZ204233652


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Eeeee, did you read this part: "Reserves routinely do cullings,". 

He's a pretty boy, isn't he? At least this person is making an effort to get him out of there....


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I did read that....that's what scares me. I'll go get him before I let that happen......I'm guessing he'll get a good home soon.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is gorgeous. Even though the person who posted the ad said that he might not be a purebred, he sure looks pure to me. I hope he gets out of there soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I just emld. the poster and sent them the link to all of the Golden Ret. Rescues in Canada and told them to contact them. for him
http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues_canada.html

Golden Retriever - Free to good home * 

http://saskatoon.kijiji.ca/c-pets-d...etriever-Free-to-good-home-W0QQAdIdZ204233652






Date Listed 10-May-10 
Price Free 
Address Pelican Narrows, SK *** 0E0, Canada 
View map 




Free to good home, aprox. 1 year old goofy male golden retriever. He is likely not a pure bred, but in appearance and temperament has a lovely disposition. We currently live on a Native reserve and he is a stray that loves our company and doesnt leave our yard. He is excellent with people and dogs, and loves loves LOVES to be brushed and play fetch with stuffed toys. Very affectionate and does not appear to have any food agression at all (I can even take bones from him) although does not like other dogs around him eating (as to be expected). He is an extremely quick learner, incredibly gentle (a small nudge and he will fall over onto his back and stay there), enjoys doing tricks for treats, and does very well on the leash (he has an excellent gait). Weighs about 65-70 lbs.

Reserves routinely do cullings, and I would like to see him go to a good home as I believe him to be a very special guy who would love to be a princess in a loving home. Not sure how he is with cats. Reference checks would be required, along with an agreement to have him neutered.

he is very beautiful as pictures do not do him justice.

pls email if interested. 
Visits: 479
Poster Contact Information
View poster's other Ads 
Email Poster


Message 

Can't read the code?
Listen to the code 
Verification code 

Send me a copy of email 






Sponsored Links
Boughton Sq Animal Clinic
Bolingbrook's Family Veterinarian Free Exam With Vaccinations!
www.bolingbrookvet.com
VPI Pet Insurance
Your pet insurance authority. Learn why 9 out of 10 vets recommend VPI.
www.PetInsurance.com
Sporting Dogs at Bing™
Sort Dogs by Size, Temperament, and More. Try Visual Search Today!
www.Bing.com/VisualSearch Poster Contact Information
View poster's other Ads


----------

